# Camping near the Roaring Fork



## jwburdge (Apr 9, 2014)

Does anyone know of a good place to camp near the roaring fork? In the past I have set up camp off of coffee pot road but was hoping to find somewhere closer...


----------



## jesse711 (Aug 6, 2011)

Not sure how close you are looking to be, but Avalanche creek offers beautiful and free camping spots. Only about ten miles south of Carbondale.


----------



## MountainmanPete (Jun 7, 2014)

Thompson Creek and Prince Creek both offer great areas for Camping. Bring your Mountain bike too.


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Nice! I've been looking for options for the Fork

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## spencerhenry (Jun 21, 2004)

really not hard to find a place to camp. there is BLM all over the place, and designated campgrounds up valley. difficult, silver bell, lincoln gulch, weller, and several others are improved campgrounds.


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

super sweet super secret campsite on slaughter, river right is all i can say. overnight slaughter is only for the real real.


----------



## jwburdge (Apr 9, 2014)

How about one I can get a trailer into?


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

FYI: Carbondale City owns the campground above the Carbondale Ramp. 
Tent sites are $20 a night and RV sites start at $25. 
Link> *Gateway RV Park*


----------



## jwburdge (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks for the beta!


----------

